# RFE for Developer applying for L1B Visa



## MrsHawkini (Jan 19, 2011)

My husband and I work for an Software company and we applied for L1 visas it was on the fast track and we were told they have to make a decision in 15 days. (Submitted 28th December)

I am 30, have 2 and half years experience with the company and 6 months in my current role as Global Support Manager. My highest level of education is a level 3 NVQ in IT I completed when I was 17. My L1B Visa was approved over New Year weekend!.

My other half is 32 and a Software Development Manager with a Masters Degree and over 3 years experience with the company. USCIC changed the status of his application on 7th Feb to RFE and have sent what looks like a generic questionnaire asking for various evidence as it is not clear that he qualifies as having "specialised knowledge" 

We thought it would be my application that would be rejected to be honest so this has thrown us. Our company is a Software as a Service company and all development is bespoke so the company could not hire a US Citizen that would have the relevant knowledge... 

If he does get rejected, he can apply for L2 on my visa but this gives us less security in the event of me losing my job - very unlikely, but we have 3 children so like to minimise on risks involved in this move as much as we can! 

Has anyone else experienced this RFE stage for an L1 visa and what was the outcome?


----------

